# Automobiles



## vivelequebeclibre (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello All! I am new to the Forum, I will explain my immigration status, then move on to my question.

I was accepted into ULaval in Quebec, Quebec, and I'll be starting classes on January 10, 2011.

So - Checklist:

Accepted into Uni.
Got my passport. 
Education being paid by GI Bill - Department of Veterans Affairs
Applied for CAQ - 11,000$ living funds will be covered by U.S. Government, plus my parents are attesting to their ability to pay this as well, the Ministre de Immigration et communautes culturelles says all I have to do is attach my mom's W-2, so I'm covered either way. 

Found, and signed the lease on my appartment.

Ill get my Canadian education Visa at the border.

Just waiting on the CAQ to get here, and I am good to go!

This brings me to my question:

I'm American, and I am just driving over the border, however, I will be in the country for a minimum of 3 years, if not longer. 

How long do I have to wait to register my car? How long until I have to get a Quebecois drivers permit? When should I switch my insurance from American to Canadian? I'm pretty sure my car meets all Canadian federal regs, and does not appear on the list of banned autos. 

If I have posted in the wrong place, please let me know, I searched the forums, but didn't find the right info, please let me know if there is a thread that covers my questions.


----------



## robinw (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know about Quebec, but when I moved from the US to Ontario, I got a local drivers license within a few weeks and registered my car at the same time. You should continue to research because things could be very different in Quebec.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Student Affairs at the university should be able to help you out on this stuff. How's your French, that neck of the woods is not renowned for being Anglo-friendly.


----------



## shbldr (Nov 5, 2010)

*importing auto for US*

There are a couple of other things you need to consider - 

First you need to "export" your car from the US when entering Canada, you can check the US Customs website, but you need to fax registration information to border crossing at least 3 days before crossing and then make a declaration at US Customs when crossing the border. I don't think you can register your car in Canada until you have the release from US Customs.

Remember, technically, that Canadian Residents can not drive cars with US registration in Canada.

Second, remember that your US insurance is probably only good in Canada for 30 days and then you have to return to the US to reactivate.

I am not clear if you are moving permanently to Canada or just studying, if you are here only as a student the above may not apply and it may not have to change registration on your car and/or insurance (you would have to check with your insurance company).

Drivers License - here in BC if I surrendered my US drivers license I didn't need to take a drivers test or go through Learners Permit period.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Found this just in case you're interested in buying used cars... I found it VERY USEFUL!

USED CAR TIPS

Cheers


----------

